

New Place Search Shows Google’s Commitment To Local - enoptix
http://searchengineland.com/new-place-search-shows-googles-commitment-to-local-53990

======
enoptix
Good evening all,

Quick intro: This is my first submission at HN but I'm a longtime lurker. I am
a recent college graduate working as an SEO Analyst at a small but busy agency
in Chicago. I also do internal Ruby on Rails development, mostly working on
apps to make my SEO job easier =P

Anyway, this is a significant development in the SEO world and will definitely
affect any startups that target the local markets. If you aren't already
listed in Google Places, you should do so ASAP!

